# All original HD found in WV



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2018)

Waiting on pics....


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 21, 2018)

You buying?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> You buying?



Waiting on pics. Not holding my breath...


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 21, 2018)

to late,,Chris Hammond has it in his car already


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 21, 2018)

Pics of a Schwinn *H*eavy *D*uty?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2018)

Definitely a Harley Davidson. I need pics!!!

Says it a little rusty, original paint but saddle is torn. No fenders


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 21, 2018)

Post up the link @fordmike65


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Post up the link @fordmike65


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 21, 2018)

Better home someone don’t hack into your phone and get the guys number


----------



## stoney (Feb 21, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Post up the link @fordmike65




Yyyeeaaah, I don't think that will happen.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2018)

Poop...well....guy didn't lie. It's all original alright


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## John zachow (Feb 21, 2018)

lol


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 21, 2018)

Bahhhhahahaha I nailed that!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 21, 2018)

Again....where's the link?


----------



## Kato (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh poop........brutal


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 21, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 758434



Looks like you found an NOS one. Reverse color scheme too!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 21, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Definitely a Harley Davidson. I need pics!!!
> 
> Says it a little rusty, original paint but saddle is torn. No fenders




Bravo, Miguel, bravo


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 21, 2018)

Soooo... did you get it?  LOL


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 758433



You suck Mike! I'm too old to be getting excited like that.  V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Feb 22, 2018)

pretty nice bike,ha ha,the shark waters were foaming!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ouch...


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 22, 2018)

Euphman06 said:


> Ouch...



He knows I'm kidding--right Mike?


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 22, 2018)

My "ouch" was just for the general let down of hearing Harley Davidson and then seeing that bike, lol


----------



## Boris (Feb 22, 2018)

Ouch...

_My ouch is because today I'm wearing the Levis with the zipper fly instead of the button fly. _


----------



## vincev (Feb 22, 2018)

Boris said:


> Ouch...
> 
> _My ouch is because today I'm wearing the Levis with the zipper fly instead of the button fly. _



I remember when you had too many beers and was wearing you 501's button fly's.lol ..........................................................


----------



## bike (Feb 23, 2018)

Hardly Davidson


----------



## Rides4Fun (Feb 23, 2018)

Hopefully, it is a “numbers game” to some extent and you just improved your chances with the next lead!


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 23, 2018)

You have to step up to the plate if you want one! LOL!! Thats what I did!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 23, 2018)

Wish I could...but all I can afford is the $50 Harley I found.


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 23, 2018)

I don't know what's worse, this or the Cheetos bike.


----------



## Boris (Feb 23, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> I don't know what's worse, this or the Cheetos bike.




I have the answer that you are seeking.


----------



## Jay81 (Feb 24, 2018)

Boris said:


> I have the answer that you are seeking.



Please enlighten me.


----------



## Boris (Feb 24, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Please enlighten me.




I don't believe that anyone has ever said that to me before, but O.K. The Cheetos bike!


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 3, 2018)

I got the right seat for it


----------

